# This is why you dont shoot fatties fit field



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

Getting my back up back up bow ready for metropolis this weekend so I decided to go shoot a half with my cxls. After a lot of smacking around I lost a point on the 25, then ipulled it out and went to clean the fiber off the shaft it broke off about 4" from the point...doh


Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Ouch! I know what you mean. I shot a "full round" this weekend with my 3D bow and X-Cutters. I only had 5 arrows with me. They got banged-up pretty good as well. Actually had a pin nock break upon release and took a 15 on a 35-yd fan. Then, on one of the farther shots, i had a fattie bounce out of the target. Ended up having to re-fletch 3 of them. Shopping for Field arrows now...:teeth:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

:doh::tea: LOL!! Been there, done that.....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

nccrutch said:


> Ouch! I know what you mean. I shot a "full round" this weekend with my 3D bow and X-Cutters. I only had 5 arrows with me. They got banged-up pretty good as well. Actually had a pin nock break upon release and took a 15 on a 35-yd fan. Then, on one of the farther shots, i had a fattie bounce out of the target. Ended up having to re-fletch 3 of them. Shopping for Field arrows now...:teeth:


Great having you come out and shoot with us. Now get some Field arrows and come back soon. :teeth:


----------



## Papa Hogg (May 23, 2012)

Been there an done that.....I started shooting different dot spots on target so arrow won't stack up together an I have alot less arrow repairs....


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Papa Hogg said:


> Been there an done that.....I started shooting different dot spots on target so arrow won't stack up together an I have alot less arrow repairs....


Unfortunately you can only do that for 2 targets outta 28 on a field round :wink:


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Papa Hogg said:


> Been there an done that.....I started shooting different dot spots on target so arrow won't stack up together an I have alot less arrow repairs....


That's great. Too bad when your shooting field and not in the back yard that's not an option. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

